# Outdoor Cat



## Ookami (May 14, 2005)

My kitten (Sydney) is just over 2 months old. I have never had a cat before so, I have no idea when is a right time to have it start going outside on it's own. I don't want it to get lost. All I've had were dogs so, I'm glad to have a cute, little kitten now.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Some would say never is the best time.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

What a precious kitty you have :luv 

Honestly, I would consider keeping her inside. Check out this article:

Indoors or Outdoors?

And if you do decide to let your kitty out, you should wait until s/he is spayed/neutered and has all vaccinations.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I have to say never. My aunt never lets her cats outside and she has one that is 19 and another that is turing 17 soon. My boyfriends family lets their cats out and they have never had one live past 5 years. It is just a risk I am not willing to take.


----------



## Ookami (May 14, 2005)

spacemonkey said:


> What a precious kitty you have :luv
> 
> Honestly, I would consider keeping her inside. Check out this article:
> 
> ...


Wow, that was a long article but, it still didn't change my mind. There are lots of people in my neighbourhood with outdoor cats. They never seem to have any problems. I have a safety collar too. Also, my Mom said she wants Sydney to be an outdoor cat so, I really can't stop this. Anyway, my street is very non-busy. I think one car comes by ever hour. I also live near green houses so, there's lots of fields and space right in my back yard. The only threatening animal I can think of would be a racoon but, those only come out at night so, I wouldn't let Sydney out at night.

So, can anyone actually tell me the right time.. ?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Ookami said:


> spacemonkey said:
> 
> 
> > What a precious kitty you have :luv
> ...


My boyfriend does not live on a busy road either. The only cars that drive down it are people his family or people coming to visit them. 

Just be prepared for the possiblity that your cat's life maybe cut short. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry, Ookami. I don't think there is a right time. I lost a very precious 15 year old cat to a car on a "not busy" road. Some people will go out of their way to kill a cat.  It was a very hard lesson to learn. I had been lucky, but it took only one car, one time.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm another advocate of indoor only, but to answer your question.
I'm not sure if there is an age that people let their cats start to go outside, the only thing I would say for sure is to not even think about doing it until your cat has been spayed or neutered. Also not until all shots have been given, but definately NOT until it's been fixed!

Jennifer


----------



## JoeyM (Mar 1, 2005)

What about one of those nice outdoor cat enclosures?

Alot of folks have them, and would be able to give some more information, but it would allow her to get out and get some fresh air and run around in a pretty safe enviroment.

I am really against just allowing a pet to roam around. From a traffic standpoint, there many not be many cars, but it only takes one. On top of maybe causing an accident when someone would swerve when something runs infront of the car.

The outdoor enclosures may work well for you.


----------



## Ookami (May 14, 2005)

JoeyM said:


> What about one of those nice outdoor cat enclosures?
> 
> Alot of folks have them, and would be able to give some more information, but it would allow her to get out and get some fresh air and run around in a pretty safe enviroment.
> 
> ...


I think that's really cool but, would it be expensive?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This is just one example of such an enclosure: http://www.kittywalksystems.com/kien.html

Just curious, if you'd like to share, your reasons for wanting to cat to be an outdoor cat?


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I say if you want him to be an outdoor cat, go for it. After all, cats are made to be outdoors, we are the ones who domesticate them.

We can't control and protect everything. Do you think a cat is really happy being indoors all the time, I doubt it. Yes, we keep them indoors to keep them safe, but their true nature is to be outside, hunting.

I just got a new cat and haven't declawed him, and have even thought of taking him outside for walks  My last cat was declawed, so that was out of the question.

There are many many cats who live outdoors... barn cats is one of them.

I don't know the age of when it's appropriate to send them outside, maybe a vet would know. However, I don't think it's totally cruel to put them outside, after all, that's really where they belong, in the wild, not in houses... but we as humans have domesticated them to be our company. I am guilty of that... but don't let people's opinion decide on how you want to raise what is really a wild animal.

At least that's my opinion... it might not match to most people's opinion, but really, I don't see anything wrong with having an outside cat. There are plenty of them out there.

Good luck


----------



## Ookami (May 14, 2005)

I just don't think the cat would like living inside a house it's whole entire life. I know I wouldn't.

Btw, those cat enclosures are really awesome but, I'd feel like I was in a zoo if someone stuck me in one of those.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I'm another indoor only advocate. I would never consider letting my cats outside and actually fear the thought of them getting out. I have a 10 year old cat who has lived happily indoors since she was a kitten. The house I moved into has a "Florida room" which is basically a screened enclosure. We have been redoing all the screens to make them cat safe, so I don't have to worry about them getting out.

An outdoor cat definitly has a shorter life span. Cats are domesticated....I don't see a reason to let them roam free. There are too many dangers.

Sorry got off topic....I'm not sure when the right age would be to let a cat out since mine have never been out.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Another vote for indoor only, my three were all wild kitties living outdoors before being rescued and now live very happy lives inside. I hope one day to build them a nice little outdoor enclosure. Cats love these and really don't need to roam to be happy, mostly they go out and lie in the sun/dirt/grass, pounce on a bug or two and eat some grass :roll: .

Have you thought about taking your kitty out supervised on a harness and leash or maybe seeing if someone would build you an outdoor enclosure? Then you would know your kitty is safe and getting a little fresh air at the same time!


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

I would say that although my cat is strictly indoor, I am an outdoor advocate. If you are willing to take the risk, then let them out. They are hunters!! I'm not willing to take the risk and keep mine indoors, plus I live on the second floor of an apartment complex, but I just know that she would love to be an outdoor cat. She stares out the window and hunts everything she possible can indoors, including my shadow! She would have soo much fun outdoors, but I doubt she would come back... she would get side tracked and get lost or something. Plus I live in a college town and yes, some people do go out of their way to run over cats or torture them and that is sad. Maybe if I lived on a farm...


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

> My kitten (Sydney) is just over 2 months old. I have never had a cat before so, I have no idea when is a right time to have it start going outside on it's own. I don't want it to get lost.


I am a true outdoor advocate! My two kitten went out when they were about 7 months old, but this really depends on the cats. I would leave it till about 6 months old, to give them time to understand that your house is where they will recieve lots of love and food! I would recommend letting them out around spring time though, this way you can sit in the garden with them and they will feel more relaxed, and know that you aren't to far away.

Cats generally don't get lost, unless they have been scared or injured in which case they may, but unfortunatley that's one of the risks. They also tend not to wander to far away from home. I guess as long as you have given it serious thought and are aware that they may have a shorter (although in my opinion better quality) life, then you choose when you feel they are ready to go out. 

Be warned though, it is possibly the most stressful thing that a cat mummy has to go through, I for one spent many a night worrying about them at first, but they would always be asleep on my bed in the morning!

As I type my two are currently stalking bees, and rolling in the cut grass. Well worth the worry if you ask me!

Good luck!


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

just so you have a link to a website that suggest the benifits of letting cats outdoors. :wink: 

http://www.fabcats.org/inorout.html


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

JoeyM said:


> What about one of those nice outdoor cat enclosures?
> 
> Alot of folks have them, and would be able to give some more information, but it would allow her to get out and get some fresh air and run around in a pretty safe enviroment.
> 
> ...


We have those and my cat really seems to like it. She can go out on a nice day hang out and we don't have to worry about her.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I plan to let my cats outside supervised only. On a leash, or in an enclosure. They get some of the benefits without most of the risks. It's a good trade-off.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Just make sure a cat is neutered and fully recovered before letting it out. I have 1 cat tthat goes out, 3 that don't.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The cat enclosures that I have seen illustrated are room sized. I think they're wonderful! The cat can go in and out of the house through a kitty flap. The best part is that they're easy to build! 2x2's and plasticized wire are all you need, so the average person can build it themselves. 

They are rectangular, whatever size you want, with a gate for the owner's access, a wire roof, and finer wire floor--to prevent snakes or rooting animals. You can put a dead tree in the enclosure for climbing, a shady area, perches, anything you want. The cat is safe and can run around all it wants!

This link has pictures of many types, including the type I described. One man paid only $20 for materials!

http://www.animalnetwork.com/cats/enclosure.asp


----------



## JoeyM (Mar 1, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> We have those and my cat really seems to like it. She can go out on a nice day hang out and we don't have to worry about her.


Right on. For me, the basic rule for outdoors is the same as it would be with a 4, 5, or 6 year old child. IF they are willing, let them be outside, but in safe place (fence for kid, enclosure for cat) with supervision. 

I'm not sure if there is a better or worst quality of life for a indoor or outdoor cat. The outdoor cat does get to hunt live prey, but that's what play is for. The cat's brain reads it the same way, if it's a bird or a shoe string that is caught doesn't really matter. 

There are so many things that are almost impossible to control, like having a cat eat something they shouldn't, I would be devistated to loose a pet to something i could have controlled, like if they were bit by a snake or hit by a car.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

DANGEROUS! I asked about something similar to this and good think everyone told me it's not right. It's to dangerous. And, how come you don't want an indoor cat but at night it will not be outdoors. It would be indoors. I'm just a little confused as to what you meant by that. And if you can't have an indoor cat, than you probably should see if maybe someone you know could take her. It's to dangerous. And, what if your cat gets lost? Then at night when the racoons come out, it could get attacked. It could. Please rethink an outdoor cat. Thats my 2 cents. Sorry if it sounds mean. I hope I don't sound mean. :wink:


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

> And if you can't have an indoor cat, than you probably should see if maybe someone you know could take her. It's to dangerous.


Catlover, I understand your concerns, but having an outdoor cat in really quite common. Mine are outdoors, and although I am aware of the potential dangers, I made an informed and educated choice; I would be upset if someone said this to me, although I realise that that is not your intention. It is dangerous, but in my eyes the pros do outweigh the cons in having an outdoor cat, although I know many will disagree. I definatley don't think that the solution would be for Ookami to give her cat away, I'm sure she incredibly attached and loves her very much.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh yeah, my intentions were never to hurt anyones feelings. I hope it didn't sound that way. Just want confuses me is that she would have the cat outdoors all day and indoors at night, but she doesdn't want an indoor cat. I understand you know about outdoor cats and the precautions to take. And if she does put her cat outside I hope she does research. :wink: Well, I said my 2 cents. I hope I didn't hurt anyone's feeling with what I said. :wink: That wasn't my intentions. :wink: And I'm sure she loves her kitty very much but she is taking a risk especially if she has racoons. How do you know that won't get up during the day? (Talking in genral).


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

catlover_2004 said:


> I asked about something similar to this


catlover....I'm sorry to disagree with you, but your idea wasn't similar at all. It's really a very different concept, putting a cat in an enclosure vs. tying a cat on a long leash. Just wanted to point this out for all reading this thread. :wink:


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

> ust want confuses me is that she would have the cat outdoors all day and indoors at night, but she doesdn't want an indoor cat.


I know many people who do this, mainly so they are able to keep some degree of control over their cats whereabouts. In some places it can also be more dangerous outddors at night, especially in the countryside. 

No, it was quite clear that you didn't want to hurt anyones feelings, don't worry!


----------



## skittle (Apr 16, 2005)

We had one cat that was an indoors, declawed cat and my mother caught her attacking my one year old sister, biting her on the neck. She was already a terror at the vet's office and sprayed inside the house, although she was a spayed female, and it was actually suggested that we put her to sleep. So my mom let her outside, declawed and all, and she lived 16 years. She never went far from the house and always came when she was called. I think she was a year or two old when she got kicked out of the house. I would guess that the older the cat is when you let him outside, the better off he will be.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

> I would guess that the older the cat is when you let him outside, the better off he will be.


I would suggest the opposite, within reason! :wink: I suppose there is no right age. I based my decision on behaviour, strength, build etc. as I wanted them to have fully developed before I let them outside. I guess the answer is to use your instincts.


----------



## skittle (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, well I didnt' mean wait until the cat is 10 years old, then let him out! Oops. That would be kind of silly. But I think a 7 month old cat might do better than a 6 month old, and an 8 month old might do better than a 7 month old, and so on. I just wouldn't want to let a small kitten outside all of a sudden if they've only experienced indoor life.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My furrys are inside only unless it is on my patio which is enclosed. There is just too much that could happen out there in this big bad world.


----------



## Ookami (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the information. How old does a cat have to be to be fixed and how much does it cost?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

You could do some research. http://www.petplace.com which is a pet information center. I don't know how up to date the site is though.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

I don't know if any one has mentioned this, but if ya'll ever move the older he is the harder it will be for your cat to adjust to a new 'terretory'
Depending on the cat , he may try to find his way back home and become lost/hurt; I know from experience about this,as this happend to my Mackie ;There is no worse feeling than not knowing whether your 'child' is out some where scared and lost.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have my animals neutered at around six months old. However, some of the shelters neuter them as kittens. The price can vary from $60 to $200. depending on where you get it done. There are low cost spay/neuter clinics who will give you a good price.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

It was 80$ at the vets and 35$ thru the human society. I got Sundance done at 4.5 mos. Linx was already done when I got him from the rescue center and he was 10wks. Mischka my girl was done at 6mos. Hope that helps


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)

OK... my two cents...



Ookami said:


> Wow, that was a long article but, it still didn't change my mind. There are lots of people in my neighbourhood with outdoor cats. They never seem to have any problems.


*Ookami*, I'm going to assume that you read the whole article.

This is your first kitten, right?

By now... since your What's wrong with my kitten? thread, I'm wondering whether you've started to re-think the outdoor cat thing.

When you look at all the people who've posted so far, that's a lot of years of cat-care experience! 

You can't really know what kinds of health problems all of those outside cats you've seen have... many of their owners may be ignorant about good cat-care... or worse... they may not care much!


I used to be an 'inside/outside-cat' person... 

Every one of my cats suffered needlessly, to some degree, in one way or another because of it ... in the worst cases; Death. 

I've had 7 different cats that were killed outside over the years...
*NOTE:* one was *killed by a raccoon in broad daylight* while everybody watched helplessly. :dis ... 

Non-fatal cases; 

* a paw mangled in a spring-jaw trap (a kind neighbor found my cat dragging the trap) 
* one of my cats was found by neighbors with her eyeball bashed in and her jaw broken because somebody hit her with a golf club (I had a HUGE vet bill and had to feed her through a tube in her nose for two months) 
* another one had her back paws run over by a car 
* one got FIV, and 
* all of them suffered every summer from fleas... something my indoors-only cats are also safe from.

I'm not trying to scare you. 
That's just my experience, and that's why my cats are indoors-only now... 




...except when I take them out on a harness and leash... 8) 









It's your decision, of course, whether you keep Sydney inside or not. 

I just think you should know that while, yes, cats are hunters, and like to run around outside, there are a lot of things and people that may cause them harm. Some of us are just more comfortable knowing our cats are as safe as possible.

One more thing...

Try to avoid projecting human emotions onto your cat... he doesn't have any... that's cute in Disney movies, and lots of people do it, but it's no way to make decisions about your cat's welfare. 

The point is: If your cat is always indoors, that's what he'll be comfortable with. He doesn't need to hunt. 
You're there to give him good food and excercise. He'll be fine living only indoors. 

If you need something to help convince your parents... your vet bills will probably be a lot lower if your cat is indoors-only.


As for the costs for neutering and vaccinations, the best way to find out is to call your local vets and animal shelters. Depending on where you live, you may be able to get Sydney 'fixed' for free. Anyway, it's cheaper to get males neutered than females. 


I hope Sydney's visit to the vet turned out OK!



Rick


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

nikako said:


> I used to be an 'inside/outside-cat' person...
> 
> Every one of my cats suffered needlessly, to some degree, in one way or another because of it ... in the worst cases; Death.
> 
> ...


I agree...check out some of the posts in Over the Rainbow Bridge  




> I just think you should know that while, yes, cats are hunters, and like to run around outside, there are a lot of things and people that may cause them harm. Some of us are just more comfortable knowing our cats are as safe as possible.


Again, I agree with this point. I would not knowingly put my cats in a potentially dangerous situation based on the thin reasoning that they may be "happier".




> Try to avoid projecting human emotions onto your cat... he doesn't have any... that's cute in Disney movies, and lots of people do it, but it's no way to make decisions about your cat's welfare.


*Amen!* 




> The point is: If your cat is always indoors, that's what he'll be comfortable with. He doesn't need to hunt.
> You're there to give him good food and excercise. He'll be fine living only indoors.


As the owner of two indoors-only and always kittens, I can tell you they _do not know what they are "missing"_!


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)

*Ookami*, 

What's up with Sydney?

Were you able to take him to the vet?

Please give us an update!


Rick


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)

OK, I'm bumping this thread up again, because a lot of us took the time to answer *Ookami*'s questions, 
but since May 18 there's been no word at all regarding the kitten's condition.

What's going on with Sydney, Alex?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I have lost pet cats that have been hit by cars, and my grandmothers dark gray cat was stolen around Halloween time, when some people actually "sacrifice" (read: kill) dark colored cats for rituals that I do not begin to understand.

My 9 cats are all indoor only. Here are some of the reasons why: 

http://home.hiwaay.net/~keiper/indoors.htm
http://www.ddfl.org/behavior/catinside.htm
http://www.scvas.org/keepcats.html
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/...52/indoors.html
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.p...doorsoroutdoors

I provide all sorts of things for my cats to make up for it - cat trees, toys, things to scratch, cat grass to eat, and heavy-duty pet-safe screens so that they can lay in the windows. My cats are completely spoiled and really have no desire to go outside.

But if you DO decide to allowa cat outdoors, definitely not until after it is spayed or neutered, and up to date on shots(although they do not really protect from things like feline AIDS).


----------

